# When a PAX insists on the front seat



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

Is this annoying?? I sometimes have personal stuff on the front seat, and I slide it forward to maximize legroom in the back. Yet, about 1 in 10 riders insist on the front seat. So, I have to move my stuff and slide the damn seat back for them.

Why do people do this? Personal space, people! My car is small enough as it is!


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

Keep doors locked and windows up:

1) as they approach the front door ... point to the rear seat - as they approach the rear seat, unlock the doors

OR

2) as they approach the rear door and reach for the handle, unlock the doors.

get a small sign .... (ebay $3)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

HonkyTonk said:


> Is this annoying?? I sometimes have personal stuff on the front seat, and I slide it forward to maximize legroom in the back. Yet, about 1 in 10 riders insist on the front seat. So, I have to move my stuff and slide the damn seat back for them.
> 
> Why do people do this? Personal space, people! My car is small enough as it is!


NOTHING
is " Personal"
In an Uber!


----------



## Driver Larry (Nov 5, 2018)

"_UberX is the standard Uber service that seats *up to 4 passengers*. "_

I let them sit where ever they want. It's what they paid for.

I'm not a people person. I don't pay much attention to the riders. I focus on the driving and ignore them.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Some passengers have genuine excuse to sit in front. They have injured leg or handicapped or something like that. I don't mind that.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Front or back seat doesn’t bother me. Although with this new virus going around back seat is farther away from me not that it probably matters though.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

HonkyTonk said:


> Is this annoying?? I sometimes have personal stuff on the front seat, and I slide it forward to maximize legroom in the back. Yet, about 1 in 10 riders insist on the front seat. So, I have to move my stuff and slide the damn seat back for them.
> 
> Why do people do this? Personal space, people! My car is small enough as it is!


Again, wrong forum. This is the Advice board.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

I used to get annoyed but it's stopped bothering me. I'm not using it, and it would be easier for me to bash them in the face incase they tried anything funny.
Besides, I only work in good areas and don't work past 9 on the weekends unless I'm desperate. So, for the most part, most people I pick up are affluent and don't smell funny.



gooddolphins said:


> Front or back seat doesn't bother me. Although with this new virus going around back seat is farther away from me not that it probably matters though.


I now want to keep a spray bottle of pure bleach in my car. If someone looks sick I'm gonna keep driving by.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

I had passenger switch from the back to the front because they get car sick in the back...


----------



## KMartPants (Sep 24, 2019)

About half the time people who want to sit up front have nausea/motion sickness from sitting in the back. The other half ... I dunno. I don't get it. But I don't mind as much now as I used to.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I let pax sit where they want. Back seat does not bother me but I have a slight preference that they sit up front. 4 pax is very common, at least if you drive the bar scene, so there is no room for stuff up front.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> Is this annoying?? I sometimes have personal stuff on the front seat, and I slide it forward to maximize legroom in the back. Yet, about 1 in 10 riders insist on the front seat. So, I have to move my stuff and slide the damn seat back for them.
> 
> Why do people do this? Personal space, people! My car is small enough as it is!


Sorry but they paid for all 4 seats.... Learn to deal... If a passenger wants to stop 4 times and switch seats... That's their right.... As long as they don't make me wait long while they switch seats fsst I'm fine....


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

About 1/2 my riders get in front.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

The people who sit in the front seat NEVER even talk to me! “How bout some radio?” Get some headphones dude we’re not bro’s


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

I can't think of the last time I had a front seat rider - for me it has to be a party of 3 or 4 people, or medical necessity. I do always offer front seat and assistance boarding if there is an obvios medical issue, but aside from those rare exceptions - back seat!

"Can I ride up front?"

"Maybe in your NEXT Uber"

I don't want riders next to me able to easily reach my phone, glovebox, car radio, transmission control, etc.

Yet another of the many many many advantages of driving early mornings only is that it is rare to have more than 1-2 riders.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Never certain why drivers have a problem with the front seat being occupied. When I'm a pax it is usually with my wife and son. I REFUSE for us to all be in the back seat, so I take the front. Never, ever has there been a peep from the driver and I usually ask if front seat is ok. 

Requirements are you have 4 doors and seat belts for 4; no option to disable the front the seat. 

As a driver I don't give a poop. Certainly makes chatting less creepy. Doesn't seem to be a gender thing either; I have had M/F sit in the front. Now if I drove nights, that might be a different story. Daylight, no issues; sit where you want; its YOUR dime.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

I prefer someone sit up front. Especially at night. I can see what they're up to.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

I usually keep something on my front seat, but I move it when they open the front door and don't take the hint. It's the ones that don't wait for me to move the stuff that annoys me. How are you just going to sit on someone's belongings when you are a solo pax?

As a PAX, I have seen the front seats with piled up stuff and moved so far forward anyone riding would have their chins on the dash. I always sit in the back as a solo pax.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

HonkyTonk said:


> Is this annoying?? I sometimes have personal stuff on the front seat, and I slide it forward to maximize legroom in the back. Yet, about 1 in 10 riders insist on the front seat. So, I have to move my stuff and slide the damn seat back for them.
> 
> Why do people do this? Personal space, people! My car is small enough as it is!


One of my guilty pleasures is watching full size passengers trying to squeeze into my front seat when it's all the way up. I never push it back. I'm telling you, it's hilarious.

Unless they ask, I never showed them how to put it back either so they can sit comfortably. Sometimes you have to take your laughs where you can


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> Is this annoying?? I sometimes have personal stuff on the front seat, and I slide it forward to maximize legroom in the back. Yet, about 1 in 10 riders insist on the front seat. So, I have to move my stuff and slide the damn seat back for them.
> 
> Why do people do this? Personal space, people! My car is small enough as it is!


some Get understandingly nauseous &#129326;
in the back seat. Especially the way
some drivers operate the vehicle

you choice, move your shit
or
clean up vomit &#129326;


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

when lyft first started they were promoting sitting in the front seat and giving your driver a fist bump...try this now 😂 #metoo


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

UberBeemer said:


> Again, wrong forum. This is the Advice board.


Honky is a rule breaker for sure!

I do not care. They can sit wherever. Sometimes it is because they get car sick. I prefer them to sit upfront in that case anyways. Two + years and never had a puker.

Usually when a man and a woman split up and one sits upfront it is a dominance display.


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

I used to not care. But half of the time, they didn't talk. I guess they want me to initiate a conversation which I shouldn't be forced to do. Now, front seat is open only if three or four are riding along. It feels weird to have a stranger riding solo sit up front. I prefer space. And passengers only pay for a ride, not a specific seat. Finally, passengers need to stop acting like I'm their bro. I'm there to transport, not for friendship.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

BuberDriver said:


> when lyft first started they were promoting sitting in the front seat and giving your driver a fist bump...try this now &#128514; #metoo


Thats so that Uber could break the law and drivers wouldnt get caught


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I dont care where the wanna sit
Just be toes to the curb and 
Get in the freakin car NOW!!!!


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> Is this annoying?? I sometimes have personal stuff on the front seat, and I slide it forward to maximize legroom in the back.


I do the same thing. If someone insists on riding shotgun though, no big deal for me. But it's rare that anyone does.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

HonkyTonk said:


> Is this annoying?? I sometimes have personal stuff on the front seat, and I slide it forward to maximize legroom in the back. Yet, about 1 in 10 riders insist on the front seat. So, I have to move my stuff and slide the damn seat back for them.
> 
> Why do people do this? Personal space, people! My car is small enough as it is!


------------------------
Simple -- they get car sick in the back seat or they do not like the feeling of being chauffeured.
I, also, pull the seat froward but I do not bring personal items. Maybe your personal items should stay at home or put a small case in the trunk to store them. I get a front seat request maybe one in 100 rides. Not worth worrying about.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

I don't care if the pax wants to sit in the front seat. I would prefer they not sit behind me when its just one person but that's mainly because I'm tall and that drivers side rear passenger seat has the least leg room. I never say anything though when they go for the seat though... if they are OK with the limited space that's fine with me!


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

What’s even more strange is when there are two passengers and one sits in the back and then the other sits in the front seat. Then they talk back and forth! If these people know each other why in the world would they split up like that!? why don’t they both just sit in the backseat?!


----------



## OmahaVW (Mar 17, 2019)

I put my Postmates bag in the front seat upright. When I pull up, and pax is toes to curb, I pull up so they are even with the back seat. White men seem to be the only ones that don't get the hint. Standard taxi etiquette is sitting in the back seat, opposite the driver. I don't agree with the comments on this board saying front seats are paid for by solo pax. Uber drivers are independent contractors, they give rides to strangers for very little pay. Sitting in the proper seat is the least you can do to not be annoying.


----------



## Ttown Driver (Sep 24, 2019)

it doesn't bother me at all.
But if it bothers you, someone on another thread had a good idea. Move the seat all the way up and spread a cleaning cloth across the seat.
Someone wants up front, just tell them, "Last guy spilled water on the seat."


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Some passengers have genuine excuse to sit in front. They have injured leg or handicapped or something like that. I don't mind that.


I understand those people. If I see someone on crutches, a walker or is elderly, I often offer them the front seat, be it Uber/Lyft car or the cab. Some find it easier to get in and out of the front.



Don'tchasethesurge said:


> I had passenger switch from the back to the front because they get car sick in the back...


There are those, too. I tend to be sympathetic to that, as well. I once had a cab with a partition. I had a few who felt claustrophobic in the back, so I let them sit in the front.



Ssgcraig said:


> It's the ones that don't wait for me to move the stuff that annoys me. How are you just going to sit on someone's belongings when you are a solo pax?


You have to wonder about some people. I ask those who do that if they would like the address of a good eye doctor. The ones that I really hate are those who open the front, pick up your stuff and toss it into your lap. I never start those trips.

I hate those who insist on the front and start playing with your radio, heat, air condition. Those people get one warning. If they do not heed it, I pull to a safe place........................

If they move the seat and do not put it back, I deduct one star (unless it is elderly, handicapped, on crutches....................). If they do put it back, I lament out loud that I can not award six stars and thank them. Only two ever have put back the seat. One was a millennial with three hot women with him (of course, he sat in the front). The other was this POOL rider who went to a pretty nasty 'hood.


----------



## G.S.M. (Oct 28, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> Is this annoying?? I sometimes have personal stuff on the front seat, and I slide it forward to maximize legroom in the back. Yet, about 1 in 10 riders insist on the front seat. So, I have to move my stuff and slide the damn seat back for them.
> 
> Why do people do this? Personal space, people! My car is small enough as it is!


When it happens it means you got a good chance of getting lucky


----------



## Sepelion (Oct 28, 2019)

Pitbull in the front as your service animal. If they complain, aclu time.


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Sorry but they paid for all 4 seats.... Learn to deal... If a passenger wants to stop 4 times and switch seats... That's their right.... As long as they don't make me wait long while they switch seats fsst I'm fine....


I have never understood this expression, "learn to deal". What does it mean?

Of course, I "deal". I hate it, I value my personal space, but I "deal".



G.S.M. said:


> When it happens it means you got a good chance of getting lucky


At least _some _of us on this board are getting laid!


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> I have never understood this expression, "learn to deal". What does it mean?
> 
> Of course, I "deal". I hate it, I value my personal space, but I "deal".
> 
> ...


Learn to deal... Is a nice way of saying Get over it? Or stop complaining about something you initiated by taking the job...


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I don't care where they sit. In fact, people who sit in front tip by far the most often in my experience, because they're the ones looking for a good chat. I can definitely give them that.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

OmahaVW said:


> board saying front seats are paid for by solo pax


requirements are 4 doors, seat belts for 4. No where does it say front seat is off limits. Something to consider. Pax ride, their choice. :thumbup:


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Uber has a blog saying it's fine for a Pax to sit up front. Uber says its considered more friendly. I agree. Plus itd Easier to chat.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

From time to time, some one will put up a topic that ask how to keep passengers from sitting in the front. I once responded to the Original Poster on such a topic. Some Uber Boy Scout immediately began to jump my case about how you are _'apposta'_ have all doors ready to open and all seats accessible to the passengers and _blah, blah, blah._

I tried to point out to this Rocket Scientist that he should tell that to the Original Poster, not me. Of course, he was so hell bent and determined to be On His Honour and Do His Best that he kept after me. His complaint was with the Original Poster.

The other side of this question is "My Car/My Rules".

The first question that arises is "Is this big enough of a deal to make it worth poisoning this ride before it even begins?"

To some people, it is. I have to wonder. I often find several opportunities to poison a ride in its process. Why take the first one, when there might be some better ones as the ride progresses?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

HonkyTonk said:


> Is this annoying?? I sometimes have personal stuff on the front seat, and I slide it forward to maximize legroom in the back. Yet, about 1 in 10 riders insist on the front seat. So, I have to move my stuff and slide the damn seat back for them.
> 
> Why do people do this? Personal space, people! My car is small enough as it is!


If it's a hot woman by all means please sit up front, everyone else go to the back.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> If it's a hot woman by all means please sit up front, everyone else go to the back.


If there is one thing that I hate about this during Spring or Summer in The Capital of Your Nation:

You get a group of four. Three of those four are these SMMMMMMMMOKKKKKINGGGGG HOTTTTT Double-Triple Grade AAA scantily clad young ladies in clothes that almost fit them and are almost on them. The fourth member of the aforementioned group is this guy who is obviously a [French for "shower"][grocery store container]; he just has it WRITTEN all over him in Day-Glo marking crayon. Guess what sits in the front.

Automatic One Star.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Automatic One Star.


Add to reason to ignore pax ratings.

<sarcasm level set to off>


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SHalester said:


> Add to reason to ignore pax ratings.<sarcasm level set to off>


I once had a 1,5 on Uber Taxi. I know why she got that rating. I pulled up to the address. At the time, you had to hit a "ARRIVED" button not dissimilar to the one that persists on Lyft. A message comes back from the customer to turn on the meter. I allow the legal five minutes to elapse, then turn on the meter. Fifteen minutes later, this broad comes out. She gets into the car, I press the "pickup" button. Back then, the customer did not have to input a destination, so I ask her where she is going. She tells me. I ask her how long she has been using Uber. She was one of the originals when it was only Uber Black, and she adds that yes, she knows what her rating is.

I allow that I understand why. She replies that usually she does not take twenty minutes, but, she summons the cab when she does to make sure that there is one for her and she understands that she has to pay the waiting time. Usually, she said, she takes about ten or fifteen minutes. I told her that i was not going to fault her, as, despite my starting to lose money once the waiting time hits twenty minutes, still, she understands what is what is willing to pay the legal cost. I find it hard to quarrel with someone who understands what is what and will pay.

She could not understand why these drivers had rated her so poorly. She tells all of them to turn on the meter and she never complains when she comes outside and the meter is running. She knows the gig.

There are times when I do not understand why drivers or customers give the ratings that they do. There are times when the customer's rating does mean something and is worthy of attention.............not always.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> something and is worthy of attention


Until a driver reads this forum n sees all the childish reasons a pax in down rated you meant to say.
<sarcasm level set to super high>


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Some people get nausea in the back seat. I'd rather them sit up front, then throw up in the back.
Really, it's that simple.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> From time to time, some one will put up a topic that ask how to keep passengers from sitting in the front. I once responded to the Original Poster on such a topic. Some Uber Boy Scout immediately began to jump my case about how you are _'apposta'_ have all doors ready to open and all seats accessible to the passengers and _blah, blah, blah._
> 
> I tried to point out to this Rocket Scientist that he should tell that to the Original Poster, not me. Of course, he was so hell bent and determined to be On His Honour and Do His Best that he kept after me. His complaint was with the Original Poster.
> 
> ...


Yeah.... I HATE IT WHEN ROCKET SCIENTISTS ... Read your post and take it upon themselves to change it . Such absolute tards... Oh well censorship is everywhere....


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> Usually when a man and a woman split up and one sits upfront it is a dominance display.


I have seen this one a lot. This move is one that made me realize I don't really care about this stuff either way.

When people ask me "do you care where I sit?" I always say "sit where you like - the front seat is safer and more comfortable but it's up to you".


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

I call this an entitled driver. It’s my car, my rules. It’s my personal space. Blah blah blah.

Get over it. If a rider wants to sit up front, so be it. Give em a fist bump on the way out.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

My car is manual transmission, so it can be slightly awkward if a female sits up front, especially if they are large. Pretty rare that anyone sits up front though. Most rides I get are 1 or 2 pax.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

HonkyTonk said:


> Is this annoying?? I sometimes have personal stuff on the front seat, and I slide it forward to maximize legroom in the back. Yet, about 1 in 10 riders insist on the front seat. So, I have to move my stuff and slide the damn seat back for them.
> 
> Why do people do this? Personal space, people! My car is small enough as it is!


Am a driver and rider. And STRONGLY DISAGREE with your view of the front seat. As a driver, have no problem with passengers in the front seat whatsoever. It's where most people prefer to sit. End of conversation. Have yet to meet anyone preferring the back. Am referring to rides, in general, here.

As a rider, I INSIST on the front seat regardless of the drivers preference. A refusal brings a one ☆ and write up. Zero tip of course.

GET OVER IT!


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Am a driver and rider. And STRONGLY DISAGREE with your view of the front seat. As a driver, have no problem with passengers in the front seat whatsoever. It's where most people prefer to sit. End of conversation. Have yet to meet anyone preferring the back. Am referring to rides, in general, here.
> 
> As a rider, I INSIST on the front seat regardless of the drivers preference. A refusal brings a one ☆ and write up. Zero tip of course.
> 
> GET OVER IT!


Yep and you'd be the one I insist on the back seat ..


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I always found women want to sit in the front more than men. Usually I took that as a sign that they wanted conversation the whole ride. Someone who wants no conversation will never sit in the front. If they think you look weird or suspicious, they are getting in the back always!

Late at night on the drunk shift, if a single female who was drunk got in the front my radar and defenses were up. That's the one that will get "handsy" with you and flirty. Yea.....no thanks!


----------



## LoLo SF (Jul 12, 2019)

I have a bad knee and back, which makes rear seat ingress/egress difficult. I always let the driver know and ask permission to sit up front. I always let X pax choose their seat. With Pool, all pax sit in back seat and I only allow the last pax use of the front seat if I get 4 separate requests. Pax should order an X f they can't deal with sitting next to a stranger or being cramped.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

HonkyTonk said:


> Is this annoying?? I sometimes have personal stuff on the front seat, and I slide it forward to maximize legroom in the back. Yet, about 1 in 10 riders insist on the front seat. So, I have to move my stuff and slide the damn seat back for them.
> 
> Why do people do this? Personal space, people! My car is small enough as it is!


I could leave a bunch of crap on the seat but I keep my backpack on the passenger side pushed to the left so there's plenty of leg room instead. I could leave it on the seat and constantly get agitated but even I have better things to do. -o:


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

This is a classic thread subject. There are probably dozens (if not hundreds) of them on this site if you search for it. In the end, it is always about personal preference.

Some prefer pax sit in the front - this is probably the minority. I say most split between preferring them in the back or not caring. I for one prefer they sit in the back. I could name a number of specific things I find annoying about pax sitting in the front. But in general, I just like personal space and prefer some sort of separation between me and pax.

That said, if pax wants to sit in front, I won't say no. But if they ask for my preference, I tell them the back,

There are only 2 things that really irritate me though:

1) Like OP, I keep something in the front seat as a deterrent (usually my jacket). It sometimes works. Other times it forces pax to ask if they can sit there. But it annoys the crap out of me when they just open the front door and give me a look like "move your jacket".

2) When someone on this forum insinuates that someone else's preference of where pax sits is wrong. It's not always easy spending hours in a car with complete strangers. If makes you more comfortable to have pax sitting next to you, great. If you prefer separation, that is fine too. Some are comfortable with the idea that pax is paying for 4 seats, and whichever they chose is their right. Others feel pax is paying for use of 1 of their 4 seats, but feel they should have some control of the seat pax sits in. In the end it is your car, and your livelihood you are putting on the line to drive pax from point A to point B. Whatever makes you feel comfortable and safe is the right choice. It is the person who is telling you something different that is wrong.



MiamiKid said:


> Am a driver and rider. And STRONGLY DISAGREE with your view of the front seat. As a driver, have no problem with passengers in the front seat whatsoever. It's where most people prefer to sit. End of conversation. Have yet to meet anyone preferring the back. Am referring to rides, in general, here.
> 
> As a rider, I INSIST on the front seat regardless of the drivers preference. A refusal brings a one ☆ and write up. Zero tip of course.
> 
> GET OVER IT!


And this is what I am referring to. There is no "End of Conversation". 95% of my pax go right to the back seat. No questions asked. If I said to them "no I want you to sit in the front", I would be met with skepticism by a large number of them.

If you like sitting in the front, fine. If you like your pax to sit in front, wonderful. But there is no need to enforce your preferences on other drivers.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

HonkyTonk said:


> I [always] have personal stuff on the front seat, and I slide it forward to maximize legroom in the back.


That's me as well.

Sort of connected comment; ONCE in my 4 years of driving a pax got out of the front seat, reached down and returned the seat to the forward position!

I kid you not.


----------



## JamesBond008 (Mar 26, 2018)

HonkyTonk said:


> Is this annoying?? I sometimes have personal stuff on the front seat, and I slide it forward to maximize legroom in the back. Yet, about 1 in 10 riders insist on the front seat. So, I have to move my stuff and slide the damn seat back for them.
> 
> Why do people do this? Personal space, people! My car is small enough as it is!


American's are weird. Australia it's customary to site in the front seat, be it a cab, Uber, etc.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

i have my door dash grub hub my lunch water bottles flashlight my computer snacks on the front seat. 
If they ask me to move all this ill just cancel the ride . Or more then 2 passengers ill cancel . Im not paid enough .
And for the trunk its totally full of subwoofers and car amplifiers sorry zero room for groceries . Again im not being paid enough .



JamesBond008 said:


> American's are weird. Australia it's customary to site in the front seat, be it a cab, Uber, etc.


austrailia do they put ice in the soda ? we call it pop . and do you tip the food server when you go out to eat ? 
America we pay 3 times as much to eat veggies and eat healthy. Junk food is very cheap .Why 80 % of Americans are over weight or 1/4 of us are diabetic.


----------



## UpNorth (Sep 15, 2019)

I always give pax there choice to sit where they want. Most men want up front and about 70% women choose the front. I judge there size and move seat back if I think they need it. I dislike men who wants front seat and won't talk unfriendly.. Thinking like what the Heck if I recognize them again I tell them to sit in the back I've got a cold lol



Amos69 said:


> Honky is a rule breaker for sure!
> 
> I do not care. They can sit wherever. Sometimes it is because they get car sick. I prefer them to sit upfront in that case anyways. Two + years and never had a puker.
> 
> Usually when a man and a woman split up and one sits upfront it is a dominance display.


I often have the woman sit upfront and do the chatting with me man in back quiet always feel a bit strange about it


----------



## JamesBond008 (Mar 26, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> i have my door dash grub hub my lunch water bottles flashlight my computer snacks on the front seat.
> If they ask me to move all this ill just cancel the ride . Or more then 2 passengers ill cancel . Im not paid enough .
> And for the trunk its totally full of subwoofers and car amplifiers sorry zero room for groceries . Again im not being paid enough .
> 
> ...


Ain't no tipping in Australia. Nor should there ever be! Then again minimum wage is just under AUS $20.00 and hour on a weekday around $30.00 on a weekend and roughly $50.00 on a public holiday. (Add 30% to get to US dollar.)


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

JamesBond008 said:


> Ain't no tipping in Australia. Nor should there ever be! Then again minimum wage is just under AUS $20.00 and hour on a weekday around $30.00 on a weekend and roughly $50.00 on a public holiday. (Add 30% to get to US dollar.)


Hell yeah tips need to end!!! I only made an extra $1700 last year in tips... To hell with that!!!


----------



## JamesBond008 (Mar 26, 2018)

Dekero said:


> Hell yeah tips need to end!!! I only made an extra $1700 last year in tips... To hell with that!!!
> 
> View attachment 409402


So let's say you worked weekdays only and/or an equivalent to a normal full time job (252 work days a year), you made just over $6.70 (SIX dollars and 70 cents) in tips per day!

WOW Congratulations. Sarcasm.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

JamesBond008 said:


> So let's say you worked weekdays only and/or an equivalent to a normal full time job (252 work days a year), you made just over $6.70 (SIX dollars and 70 cents) in tips per day!
> 
> WOW Congratulations. Sarcasm.


So let's say I'm retired, and quite well off and don't need this gig, and only work 25-30 hrs a week for fun honestly.... And then let's say I made that on top of the rides.... And then once we say all that let's say... I didn't ask for your opinion so uumm ..... Off?

But I'm just saying..... Sarcasm.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

JamesBond008 said:


> Ain't no tipping in Australia. Nor should there ever be! Then again minimum wage is just under AUS $20.00 and hour on a weekday around $30.00 on a weekend and roughly $50.00 on a public holiday. (Add 30% to get to US dollar.)


ok those servers here get paid about 4 bucks an hour min wage here is about 9 or 10 depending on the state.
The server expects tips after every meal . So basically our meals are cheaper here then there.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

theMezz said:


> Keep doors locked and windows up:
> 
> 1) as they approach the front door ... point to the rear seat - as they approach the rear seat, unlock the doors
> 
> ...


Hardcore


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

Its only annoying if no one's sitting in back. Otherwise I figure that if they're paying for an UberX they're paying for 4 seats of capacity and an empty trunk. Do you get upset if they have to use your trunk? And you can't use it for all your stuff?

If no one's in back and someone tries to sit in front, I usually try to direct them to the back. Unless its a hot woman. I get plenty of hot chicks who try sitting in front first, and I don't tell them no :biggrin:


----------



## roadroller4k (Jan 29, 2020)

I prefer they occupy back seat because of the reasons mentioned below:
Pax wont meddle with the music system or aircon.
i dont have to listen when they are on phone.
both have their privacy.
I can pay attention on road.


----------



## JamesBond008 (Mar 26, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> ok those servers here get paid about 4 bucks an hour min wage here is about 9 or 10 depending on the state.
> The server expects tips after every meal . So basically our meals are cheaper here then there.


Weird, we weren't discussing meal prices. We were discussing tipping.



Dekero said:


> So let's say I'm retired, and quite well off and don't need this gig, and only work 25-30 hrs a week for fun honestly.... And then let's say I made that on top of the rides.... And then once we say all that let's say... I didn't ask for your opinion so uumm ..... Off?
> 
> But I'm just saying..... Sarcasm.


If you don't want someone's opinion why post on a forum? Weird. Sorry you got owned so publicly. But that's life mate.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

JamesBond008 said:


> Weird, we weren't discussing meal prices. We were discussing tipping.
> 
> 
> If you don't want someone's opinion why post on a forum? Weird. Sorry you got owned so publicly. But that's life mate.


Ohh u didn't own a damn thing... Go enjoy the company of a kangaroo and ummm .... Off mate..


----------



## JamesBond008 (Mar 26, 2018)

Dekero said:


> Ohh u didn't own a damn thing... Go enjoy the company of a kangaroo and ummm .... Off mate..


Wow, it's obvious you have travelled widely. Wow. I'm sad for you....


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

JamesBond008 said:


> Wow, it's obvious you have travelled widely. Wow. I'm sad for you....


Thx...not to happy for you either. Ohh wait didn't ask for your input either .. .... Me


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Only one seat that passengers absolutely cannot sit in. The rest are open to all...


----------



## JamesBond008 (Mar 26, 2018)

Dekero said:


> Thx...not to happy for you either. Ohh wait didn't ask for your input either .. .... Me


Anyways best of luck bragging about your 6.72 in tips per day OR per your adjusted hours (how many days so I can calculate the exact figure?) 9 ish dollars per day in tips.

I think Australians, not doing Uber as Uber is screwing everyone worldwide, would be happy with with 20.00 to 50.00 per hour, no expenses, plus 10 percent into a retirement savings account, sick leave, holiday leave, free health care for all, and 10 ish extra holidays per year. If your American add (currently) 35% to get US dollar amount. Previously you could have doubled that to get American dollars, given our exchange rate. And those prices are for an entry level position. Not uber of course. Uber advertise Aussie 35 dollars an hour before expenses and taxes here. Tips in Australia very rare, but given seven dollar a day boy bragging here, it more than makes up for it.

P.S Aussie do love Americans.

Your a little weird overall. i.e the whole tipping thing. But we do have great affection for you. From sending your fire fighters when we have a crisis, to support in conflicts, through to Hollywood films, not to mention tourism, it's all a great bond between us.

Uber is screwing us here too.


----------



## Jedi-Uber (Jun 16, 2018)

I much prefer all pax in the back. There’s no confusion or issue with grabbing thing that don’t belong to the pax however, when the car is full, the fro t seat are for over flow only


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

It doesn't matter to me either way. It's not worth getting into a pissing match over where people are sitting. I don't mind them sitting up front as long as they don't fidget with the radio or climate control settings like an easily distracted toddler, especially if it's done without them having asked first.

They don't even really have to talk or engage with me. I'm somewhat of an introvert, and frankly, I'm fine with the no talking/conversation thing.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Front seat pax don't bother me except that I have to move my stuff. I've learned to adjust.

If I catch a bad vibe that would make me not want the pax in the front seat, I probably don't want them in the car at all, yanno?


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

HonkyTonk said:


> Is this annoying??


Nope..... my standard response "Sure, where ever you want, come on in!"


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

JamesBond008 said:


> Anyways best of luck bragging about your 6.72 in tips per day OR per your adjusted hours (how many days so I can calculate the exact figure?) 9 ish dollars per day in tips.
> 
> I think Australians, not doing Uber as Uber is screwing everyone worldwide, would be happy with with 20.00 to 50.00 per hour, no expenses, plus 10 percent into a retirement savings account, sick leave, holiday leave, free health care for all, and 10 ish extra holidays per year. If your American add (currently) 35% to get US dollar amount. Previously you could have doubled that to get American dollars, given our exchange rate. And those prices are for an entry level position. Not uber of course. Uber advertise Aussie 35 dollars an hour before expenses and taxes here. Tips in Australia very rare, but given seven dollar a day boy bragging here, it more than makes up for it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

I find that they're either extremely friendly, lonely or both. They just want to talk and be loved....even by their RS driver. 💜


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

SHalester said:


> requirements are 4 doors, seat belts for 4. No where does it say front seat is off limits. Something to consider. Pax ride, their choice. :thumbup:


"SHalester", the shill for Uber corporate.

"SHalester", the apologist for non-tippers.

Seriously, are you the proctor for corporate, sent to slap the wrists of naughty drivers? I believe so.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> "SHalester", the shill for Uber corporate.


so say we all? OK, I work for Uber. There, I said it.



HonkyTonk said:


> "SHalester", the apologist for non-tippers.


ok, so you got that from another confused member. I'm all for tips and have nothing against non-tippers. I've stated my opinion clearly, but you seem to have issues reading. What I have said is tips are not automatic and we ain't wait staff so we shouldn't expect tips every ride and then become a moaner and groaner when we don't get them. please learn to read more threads vs dropping troll bombs, ok?



HonkyTonk said:


> I believe so.


Back to so say we all? Yeah, I'm C-suite Uber employee. Corner office and everything.

<sarcasm set to highest level knowing will sail right over your head>


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

SHalester said:


> so say we all? OK, I work for Uber. There, I said it.
> 
> ok, so you got that from another confused member. I'm all for tips and have nothing against non-tippers. I've stated my opinion clearly, but you seem to have issues reading. What I have said is tips are not automatic and we ain't wait staff so we shouldn't expect tips every ride and then become a moaner and groaner when we don't get them. please learn to read more threads vs dropping troll bombs, ok?
> 
> ...


Talking backwards again! You think that makes you sound sage. You're not Yoda, bro. Not even close.


----------



## DarkBerry (Dec 10, 2019)

I don't allow single passengers to sit in the front seat with me anymore. They must sit in the rear passenger seat- period. I explain that there's a lot more leg room back there plus they can control the temperature, etc. If they refuse, I tell them that I'll cancel the ride for them and move on. Its a matter of my personal space. There is no logical reason for the pax to demand to sit in the front seat. Most often they'll claim there's more room in the front which is incorrect because I push the seat all the way up so there's so much more room in the back. Also, it shouldn't be more difficult for someone to get into the front vs. back seat. These pax would not enter a taxi cab and insist on getting in the front seat so why get into the an Uber/Lyft and make such demands??? Also chauffeurs, limousine driver's, basically all professional drivers have passengers sit in the rear of the vehicle. I don't understand why Uber/Lyft should be any different. Why do Uber and Lyft pax have these demands and expectations that they don't with other forms of transportation? Taxi's also have the barrier to protect driver's from violent pax but Uber/Lyft driver's have no such protection. I always remember this is a dangerous job and not to put my guard down ever. I question the motives and intentions of someone demanding to sit in the front seat. Do they want to attack me, steal my phone, sexually assault me, grab the steering wheel while I'm driving, etc? You never know what goes in someone's head. They can seem perfectly fine outside the car and the moment you start the ride things go left real quick. Plus with coronavirus going around who wants someone sitting right next to them breathing on them, coughing, etc. Yuck. My car my rules. I also love the signs the driver had in his car saying "Front seat reserved for parties of 3 or more". I may get some of those signs and put them in my car, they'll go well with all my other signs LOL. This is my business, I run it how I want to run it. The driver in this video has a stellar rating on Uber so his rating hasn't been negatively affected by this policy. I think most reasonable folks understand and respect it. But every now and then you get a racist, entitled POS like Mr. CEO of Agroplasma Hans and have to deal with nonsense.


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

DarkBerry said:


> I don't allow single passengers to sit in the front seat with me anymore. They must sit in the rear passenger seat- period. I explain that there's a lot more leg room back there plus they can control the temperature, etc. If they refuse, I tell them that I'll cancel the ride for them and move on. Its a matter of my personal space. There is no logical reason for the pax to demand to sit in the front seat. Most often they'll claim there's more room in the front which is incorrect because I push the seat all the way up so there's so much more room in the back. Also, it shouldn't be more difficult for someone to get into the front vs. back seat. These pax would not enter a taxi cab and insist on getting in the front seat so why get into the an Uber/Lyft and make such demands??? Also chauffeurs, limousine driver's, basically all professional drivers have passengers sit in the rear of the vehicle. I don't understand why Uber/Lyft should be any different. Why do Uber and Lyft pax have these demands and expectations that they don't with other forms of transportation? Taxi's also have the barrier to protect driver's from violent pax but Uber/Lyft driver's have no such protection. I always remember this is a dangerous job and not to put my guard down ever. I question the motives and intentions of someone demanding to sit in the front seat. Do they want to attack me, steal my phone, sexually assault me, grab the steering wheel while I'm driving, etc? You never know what goes in someone's head. They can seem perfectly fine outside the car and the moment you start the ride things go left real quick. Plus with coronavirus going around who wants someone sitting right next to them breathing on them, coughing, etc. Yuck. My car my rules. I also love the signs the driver had in his car saying "Front seat reserved for parties of 3 or more". I may get some of those signs and put them in my car, they'll go well with all my other signs LOL. This is my business, I run it how I want to run it. The driver in this video has a stellar rating on Uber so his rating hasn't been negatively affected by this policy. I think most reasonable folks understand and respect it. But every now and then you get a racist, entitled POS like Mr. CEO of Agroplasma Hans and have to deal with nonsense.


An intelligent (if overly long) posting. Crazily, you will get haters responding to you, arguing the opposite.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

DarkBerry said:


> There is no logical reason for the pax to demand to sit in the front seat


Do you cancel on 4 pax as well? On 3 pax if one sits in the front? When I'm a pax and have my family with me (most of the time) I refuse to squeeze us all in the back; I sit in the front. 
So there kinda is some logic to a pax getting the front seat.

https://www.statefarm.com/insurance/auto/coverage-options/rideshare-insurance


----------



## DarkBerry (Dec 10, 2019)

SHalester said:


> Do you cancel on 4 pax as well? On 3 pax if one sits in the front? When I'm a pax and have my family with me (most of the time) I refuse to squeeze us all in the back; I sit in the front.
> So there kinda is some logic to a pax getting the front seat.
> 
> https://www.statefarm.com/insurance/auto/coverage-options/rideshare-insurance


Did you read my post before responding? I made it clear that the policy is the "front seat is reserved for parties of 3 or more".


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

DarkBerry said:


> "front seat is reserved for parties of 3 or more


although tl for sure, I did read, but wanted to make sure since upstream you said 'no logic' to using the front seat. When in fact, there is. As a single pax I refuse to sit in the back. I always ask if front is ok, however, and not one driver has had a problem. 
Just don't understand Uber/Lyft say you must have 4 doors and belts for 5; you agreed to it. Not sure I see a different with 3 or 4 pax and one sit in front vs a single pax sitting in the front? Is it a night/day issue with you? That makes some sense. Maybe.


----------



## DarkBerry (Dec 10, 2019)

SHalester said:


> although tl for sure, I did read, but wanted to make sure since upstream you said 'no logic' to using the front seat. When in fact, there is. As a single pax I refuse to sit in the back. I always ask if front is ok, however, and not one driver has had a problem.
> Just don't understand Uber/Lyft say you must have 4 doors and belts for 5; you agreed to it. Not sure I see a different with 3 or 4 pax and one sit in front vs a single pax sitting in the front? Is it a night/day issue with you? That makes some sense. Maybe.


Read my post again... slowly. I explained my reasons very clearly. If you don't agree with it, that's your opinion. You run your business your way, I'll run my business the way I choose. Good day.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

DarkBerry said:


> Read my post again... slowly


tl; no way read yet again. Just wanted to point out you speak in circles. There is logic to a pax using the front seat, even a single rider. They pay for the ride, they get to sit where they want. In the future might want to pay more attn to how you frame your debate so it stays in one direction vs wildly swinging around.
My opinion and sticking to it. &#127965;

Have a splendid day. Go out and breath the air. You will feel better.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

HonkyTonk said:


> Is this annoying?? I sometimes have personal stuff on the front seat, and I slide it forward to maximize legroom in the back. Yet, about 1 in 10 riders insist on the front seat. So, I have to move my stuff and slide the damn seat back for them.
> 
> Why do people do this? Personal space, people! My car is small enough as it is!


What In the world is your avatar pic


----------



## DarkBerry (Dec 10, 2019)

Good video, very informative. Pretty much common sense which isn't too common these days unfortunately.


----------



## Jwhitesi17 (Oct 12, 2019)

DarkBerry said:


> I don't allow single passengers to sit in the front seat with me anymore. They must sit in the rear passenger seat- period. I explain that there's a lot more leg room back there plus they can control the temperature, etc. If they refuse, I tell them that I'll cancel the ride for them and move on. Its a matter of my personal space. There is no logical reason for the pax to demand to sit in the front seat. Most often they'll claim there's more room in the front which is incorrect because I push the seat all the way up so there's so much more room in the back. Also, it shouldn't be more difficult for someone to get into the front vs. back seat. These pax would not enter a taxi cab and insist on getting in the front seat so why get into the an Uber/Lyft and make such demands??? Also chauffeurs, limousine driver's, basically all professional drivers have passengers sit in the rear of the vehicle. I don't understand why Uber/Lyft should be any different. Why do Uber and Lyft pax have these demands and expectations that they don't with other forms of transportation? Taxi's also have the barrier to protect driver's from violent pax but Uber/Lyft driver's have no such protection. I always remember this is a dangerous job and not to put my guard down ever. I question the motives and intentions of someone demanding to sit in the front seat. Do they want to attack me, steal my phone, sexually assault me, grab the steering wheel while I'm driving, etc? You never know what goes in someone's head. They can seem perfectly fine outside the car and the moment you start the ride things go left real quick. Plus with coronavirus going around who wants someone sitting right next to them breathing on them, coughing, etc. Yuck. My car my rules. I also love the signs the driver had in his car saying "Front seat reserved for parties of 3 or more". I may get some of those signs and put them in my car, they'll go well with all my other signs LOL. This is my business, I run it how I want to run it. The driver in this video has a stellar rating on Uber so his rating hasn't been negatively affected by this policy. I think most reasonable folks understand and respect it. But every now and then you get a racist, entitled POS like Mr. CEO of Agroplasma Hans and have to deal with nonsense.


This! I don't mind people sitting in the front seat if the car is full, but if it is a single passenger I always point them to the back. To some it may not seem like a big deal, But no other ride service -limos, taxis, or shuttles lets a rider sit next to a driver. Further, it is always white men that go for the front and some are even hyper aggressive about it. Those rides get cancelled because now it's a matter of why you are demanding so hard to sit in the front. Safety matters.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

DarkBerry said:


> I don't allow single passengers to sit in the front seat with me anymore. They must sit in the rear passenger seat- period. I explain that there's a lot more leg room back there plus they can control the temperature, etc. If they refuse, I tell them that I'll cancel the ride for them and move on. Its a matter of my personal space. There is no logical reason for the pax to demand to sit in the front seat. Most often they'll claim there's more room in the front which is incorrect because I push the seat all the way up so there's so much more room in the back. Also, it shouldn't be more difficult for someone to get into the front vs. back seat. These pax would not enter a taxi cab and insist on getting in the front seat so why get into the an Uber/Lyft and make such demands??? Also chauffeurs, limousine driver's, basically all professional drivers have passengers sit in the rear of the vehicle. I don't understand why Uber/Lyft should be any different. Why do Uber and Lyft pax have these demands and expectations that they don't with other forms of transportation? Taxi's also have the barrier to protect driver's from violent pax but Uber/Lyft driver's have no such protection. I always remember this is a dangerous job and not to put my guard down ever. I question the motives and intentions of someone demanding to sit in the front seat. Do they want to attack me, steal my phone, sexually assault me, grab the steering wheel while I'm driving, etc? You never know what goes in someone's head. They can seem perfectly fine outside the car and the moment you start the ride things go left real quick. Plus with coronavirus going around who wants someone sitting right next to them breathing on them, coughing, etc. Yuck. My car my rules. I also love the signs the driver had in his car saying "Front seat reserved for parties of 3 or more". I may get some of those signs and put them in my car, they'll go well with all my other signs LOL. This is my business, I run it how I want to run it. The driver in this video has a stellar rating on Uber so his rating hasn't been negatively affected by this policy. I think most reasonable folks understand and respect it. But every now and then you get a racist, entitled POS like Mr. CEO of Agroplasma Hans and have to deal with nonsense.


You're a classic zero tip, one star and write up for me. And the ride's on you.
&#128526;


----------



## Nate5Star (Dec 18, 2019)

Jwhitesi17 said:


> This! I don't mind people sitting in the front seat if the car is full, but if it is a single passenger I always point them to the back. To some it may not seem like a big deal, But no other ride service -limos, taxis, or shuttles lets a rider sit next to a driver. Further, it is always white men that go for the front and some are even hyper aggressive about it. Those rides get cancelled because now it's a matter of why you are demanding so hard to sit in the front. Safety matters.


The ones that jumped in my front seat, while all being men, were all foreign born, and not one would be considered white.

I did once conduct my own little informal survey, asking people why they automatically aimed for the back seat. The vast majority said because it was expected, and accepted, because of the taxi industry.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jwhitesi17 said:


> Those rides get cancelled because now it's a matter of why you are demanding so hard to sit in the front. Safety matters.


I really don't get this. A ride w 3 it us ok to sit in front. With a single pax it isn't? RS requires 4 doors, 4 seatbelts. Yes? 
I sit in the front when I have my family with me n when I'm alone. Never a single issue. No driver has said a word. 
hard to believe you would cancel if anybody preferred to sit in the front. &#128579;


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> You're a classic zero tip, one star and write up for me. And the ride's on you.
> &#128526;


Just your two cents? &#128526;

&#128580;&#128580;&#128580;


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I let them sit where they want to sit. If they push back the front seat, which I understand they must, if they fail to put it back upon arrival at the destination, it is an automatic deduction of one star. Star deductions are cumulative. Only two customers ever have put back the seat. I do wish that I could award said customers a sixth star. Of course, a tip can rectify that. Any tip one dollar or better is an automatic five stars.



kevink said:


> Just your two cents? &#128526;


Of course the tip is zero, anyhow, since he thinks that the tip is "included"..


----------



## Jwhitesi17 (Oct 12, 2019)

If they become aggressive and demand the front after I have already asked them to sit in the back, then yes, I will cancel immediately because now it’s a safety issue for me as a female driver. For a single male passenger to demand and get angry when denied the front it is suspect and I rather be safe. Female single-riders never do this. I dont know why it seems to be a guy thing.

When the car is full I don’t mind the front being used because it just feels different.

I’ve really only had it be an issue where the passenger complained about it once and issue a 1star out of 700+ rides, but that’s when I called and emailed Uber and sent a video from my dash cam and it got rescinded.


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I let them sit where they want to sit. If they push back the front seat, which I understand they must, if they fail to put it back upon arrival at the destination, it is an automatic deduction of one star. Star deductions are cumulative. Only two customers ever have put back the seat. I do wish that I could award said customers a sixth star. Of course, a tip can rectify that. Any tip one dollar or better is an automatic five stars.
> 
> 
> Of course the tip is zero, anyhow, since he thinks that the tip is "included"..


I don't think he honestly believes that. He is one of those PAX that demand Cadillac service at Yugo rates. Wants everything under the sun, but thinks he should get it for free. He paid pennies for a ride but thinks he basically paid for the car, so he can do whatever he wants.

Driver didn't give him a handjob and tell him how big his dick is? One star and no tip.

Driver didn't offer mints, water, and hand sanitizer? One star and no tip.

Driver didn't offer a foot massage? One star and no tip.

Driver wouldn't let him roll down the window when it's 100 degrees out and the A/C is on? One star, no tip.

Totally ridiculous.


----------



## Elland Rd (Feb 26, 2020)

I keep my front seat pulled all the way forward to make room in the back.

I prefer pax sit in the back, but if they wanna sit in the front for whatever reason, no big deal.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jwhitesi17 said:


> When the car is full I don't mind the front being used because it just feels different.


is 3 pax considered 'full'? I have to say when I have my wife and son I refuse for us to all be in the back.......


----------



## Jwhitesi17 (Oct 12, 2019)

SHalester said:


> is 3 pax considered 'full'? I have to say when I have my wife and son I refuse for us to all be in the back.......


For me, yes. I am not going to squish people in one row if there are multiple people. Just that single-rider who has no reason to need to the front if the car is empty goes to the back. I just don't play with safety.


----------



## DarkBerry (Dec 10, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> You're a classic zero tip, one star and write up for me. And the ride's on you.
> &#128526;


No the ride would not be on me genius, as its been explained to you 100 times already. IF U/L chooses to refund you because you complain that the driver won't allow you sit in the front seat, that wouldn't come out of the driver's pay. U/L does not have the right to tell drivers they have to allow people to sit in the front seat and no driver has ever been deactivated for insisting that a single rider sit in the rear seat. We are independent contractors and these are our personal vehicles. If you lie or fabricate something that did not happen, well that's what my dashcam is for. The dashcam doesn't lie even though sleazy pax like you who are entitled and get upset when you don't get your way, do. And I could not care less about your zero tip, little 1* and your write up. I would tell you where to stick them but I'm I'm a lady and don't use such language.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

DarkBerry said:


> No the ride would not be on me genius, as its been explained to you 100 times already. IF U/L chooses to refund you because you complain that the driver won't allow you sit in the front seat, that wouldn't come out of the driver's pay. U/L does not have the right to tell drivers they have to allow people to sit in the front seat and no driver has ever been deactivated for insisting that a single rider sit in the rear seat. We are independent contractors and these are our personal vehicles. If you lie or fabricate something that did not happen, well that's what my dashcam is for. The dashcam doesn't lie even though sleazy pax like you who are entitled and get upset when you don't get your way, do. And I could not care less about your zero tip, little 1* and your write up. I would tell you where to stick them but I'm I'm a lady and don't use such language.


Will sit where I DAMN well please. Been doing it 4 1/2 years, and will continue.

As a driver I'm totally cool about front seat.

As a rider I BETTER receive the same professional service I give. Tired of this trashy, ghetto crap some drivers display. Won't work on me.


----------



## DarkBerry (Dec 10, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Will sit where I DAMN well please. Been doing it 4 1/2 years, and will continue.
> 
> As a driver I'm totally cool about front seat.
> 
> As a rider I BETTER receive the same professional service I give. Tired of this trashy, ghetto crap some drivers display. Won't work on me.


As usual, you sound like a fool. You would get the same exact treatment as Hans Berglund FORMER CEO of Agroplasma and be crying about it just like he is LOL.


----------



## Poverty Ant (Mar 4, 2020)

I feel safer at the front. Got assaulted while driving for Uber from behind my back.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

DarkBerry said:


> As usual, you sound like a fool. You would get the same exact treatment as Hans Berglund FORMER CEO of Agroplasma and be crying about it just like he is LOL.


Try to be a better person.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Will sit where I DAMN well please. Been doing it 4 1/2 years, and will continue.


Yeah, right, Mr. Big Mouth, maybe you done it in these other people's cars, but you ain't been in mine. My Car My Rules, Buster. You'll sit your behind where I tell you to sit it or you'll be sitting it on the sidewalk & it'll get shuffled. & I'll get to keep my cancel fee, too. Rohit ain't gonna do Jack about no writeup, neither, just like he don't do nothing for the drivers. Or ain't you been reading no articles by "frustrated Uber PAX" lately?



MiamiKid said:


> You're a classic zero


We can stop right there & get an exact description of you, troll. Oh, how's the Mkt. doing, Mr. Maga?



DarkBerry said:


> As usual, you sound like a fool.


"Sounds like"? That guy's been working at it his whole life.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> Yeah, right, Mr. Big Mouth, maybe you done it in these other people's cars, but you ain't been in mine. My Car My Rules, Buster. You'll sit your behind where I tell you to sit it or you'll be sitting it on the sidewalk & it'll get shuffled. & I'll get to keep my cancel fee, too. Rohit ain't gonna do Jack about no writeup, neither, just like he don't do nothing for the drivers. Or ain't you been reading no articles by "frustrated Uber PAX" lately?
> 
> We can stop right there & get an exact description of you, troll. Oh, how's the Mkt. doing, Mr. Maga?
> 
> "Sounds like"? That guy's been working at it his whole life.


Wrong again. Will sit where I DAMN well please.&#129354; Or ride's on homeboy. &#128513;

Don't understand these "homie" ghetto attitudes, we have on here, about customer service. And talk about some uneducated grammar. Wow, like 5th grade level!

Little class warfare?
&#128526;


----------



## Driver Larry (Nov 5, 2018)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> My Car My Rules, Buster. You'll sit your behind where I tell you to sit


That might be my attitude if I was giving rides as a favor and not getting paid.

I am not giving free rides. I am getting paid to give rides. I understand customer service. I try to meet any reasonable requests by my customers.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Wrong again. Will sit where I DAMN well please.&#129354; Or ride's on homeboy.


Maybe in his car but it ain't happening in mine. My Car My Rules, Buster or you can walk.

You put your behind where I tell you to put it or you can put it on the street. & if you ain't gonna do it on your own, the popo gonna be happy to help your entitled behind.

You wanna sit "where you damn well please"? Pay limo rates, call Uber Black. On X or Lyft, your behind goes where I tell it to. & I"'ll get my cancel, too. & nobody's gonna give a shit about your piddly write up, Mr. Keyboard Warrior



Driver Larry said:


> That might be my attitude if I was giving rides as a favor and not getting paid.
> 
> I am not giving free rides. I am getting paid to give rides. I understand customer service. I try to meet any reasonable requests by my customers.


^^^^^[pats this guy's head] now that's a good little ant. We've got lots of nice badges & stars for you.


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

Let me bottom-line this for you:

Single PAX who want to sit in the front seat of a smaller car are @-holes. Especially when they hover, waiting for you to clear your personal stuff off the seat.

Do they have the "right"? Technically. But they're still major @-holes.

Usually they want to engage in chit-chat, with low probability of tip.

You're welcome, fellow posters.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> Maybe in his car but it ain't happening in mine. My Car My Rules, Buster or you can walk.
> 
> You put your behind where I tell you to put it or you can put it on the street. & if you ain't gonna do it on your own, the popo gonna be happy to help your entitled behind.
> 
> ...


Read my lips. I SIT IN THE DAMN FRONT SEAT.

Been doing it several times a week, 4 1/2 years. And no ghetto, punk ass driver is going to change that.

My two cents.
&#128526;


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Read my lips. I SIT IN THE DAMN FRONT SEAT.
> 
> Been doing it several times a week, 4 1/2 years. And no ghetto, punk ass driver is going to change that.
> 
> ...


So funny, you proved my point!! Major @-hole. Especially since you have typed the exact same reply more than once.


----------



## ddnz (Feb 12, 2018)

It can be a cultural thing. In Australia & NZ, a solo male rider will most usually sit in front in a cab or rideshare, as they may think sitting in back is seen as elitist. IME, solo females seem more comfortable sitting in back. As far as I'm concerned, riders can sit where they like so long as they are civil. When I visit the US. I know the expectation is usually that the rider will sit in back, so that's what I do.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

HonkyTonk said:


> So funny, you proved my point!! Major @-hole. Especially since you have typed the exact same reply more than once.


Try to be a better person.
&#128526;


----------



## SharingMyRidres (Feb 11, 2020)

A little weird because they’re sharing more of your space but in my experience front seat pax are better then average.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ddnz said:


> In Australia & NZ, a solo male rider will most usually sit in front in a cab


I have seen that in certain parts of the South in the U.S. of A., as well.



ddnz said:


> solo females seem more comfortable sitting in back.


I have noticed this, as well, with one exception. When I drove in a Virginia suburb of Washington, more than a few of the females from high
school age to about thirty used to ask specifically to sit up front in the cab.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

HonkyTonk said:


> Is this annoying?? I sometimes have personal stuff on the front seat, and I slide it forward to maximize legroom in the back. Yet, about 1 in 10 riders insist on the front seat. So, I have to move my stuff and slide the damn seat back for them.
> 
> Why do people do this? Personal space, people! My car is small enough as it is!


In response to your question, the reason that riders sometimes insist on sitting in the front street is all about control. They don't want to be controlled or restricted to what they can and cannot do when they are paying their money to ride in your car. Keeping your personal items on the front street is convenient for you and often serves as a deterrent and sliding the seat forward to provide more legroom for the rider when sitting in the back seat is an admirable gesture, but there are those who will give you reasons why they need to sit in the front seat. If it happens, just deal with it the best way you can. When they see that you have to move your items, They may change their minds. If not, handle it. It's nit really that serious. Refusing to accommodate them can result in your receiving a low rating and a complaint.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

HonkyTonk said:


> Is this annoying?? I sometimes have personal stuff on the front seat, and I slide it forward to maximize legroom in the back. Yet, about 1 in 10 riders insist on the front seat. So, I have to move my stuff and slide the damn seat back for them.
> 
> Why do people do this? Personal space, people! My car is small enough as it is!


Will say it again and again:

WILL SIT WHERE I DAMN WELL PLEASE.

Or the ride's on the driver. Been doing it 4 1/2 years.

This anti front seat, is a total GHETTO thing. Uneducated, non professional crowd. Get over it or quit driving. Simple.

My two cents.
&#128526;



Unleaded said:


> In response to your question, the reason that riders sometimes insist on sitting in the front street is all about control. They don't want to be controlled or restricted to what they can and cannot do when they are paying their money to ride in your car. Keeping your personal items on the front street is convenient for you and often serves as a deterrent and sliding the seat forward to provide more legroom for the rider when sitting in the back seat is an admirable gesture, but there are those who will give you reasons why they need to sit in the front seat. If it happens, just deal with it the best way you can. When they see that you have to move your items, They may change their minds. If not, handle it. It's nit really that serious. Refusing to accommodate them can result in your receiving a low rating and a complaint.


Very well stated.


----------



## DarkBerry (Dec 10, 2019)

Unleaded said:


> In response to your question, the reason that riders sometimes insist on sitting in the front street is all about control. They don't want to be controlled or restricted to what they can and cannot do when they are paying their money to ride in your car.


I'm glad you made this statement and I agree &#128175;
There really is no legitimate reason for a passenger to demand the front seat. It's all a control thing and about them having it their way.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Read my lips. I SIT IN THE DAMN FRONT SEAT.


READ THE SCREEN: your butt goes where I tell it to or it goes on the sidewalk.



> Been doing it several times a week, 4 1/2 years.


& I been putting big mouth keyboard warriors on the sidewalk longer than that.



> And no ghetto, punk ass driver is going to change that.


& no Georgia cracker who wears a Halloween costume on wknds. is gonna change that.



> My two cents.
> &#128526;


For the 2 cents U/L gives me, your big mouth don't own my car.


MiamiKid said:


> Will say it again and again:
> 
> WILL SIT WHERE I DAMN WELL PLEASE.


Then you must please to sit on the sidewalk.



> Or the ride's on the driver. Been doing it 4 1/2 years.


& I've been getting my cancellation for putting demanding PAX like you on the curb longer than that.



> This anti front seat, is a total GHETTO thing.


talks alot & don't know nothing. Typical entitled Uber X pax. Actually, it's more those people what wants to ride up front.



> Uneducated, non professional crowd. Get over it or quit driving. Simple.


Get over your entitled self. Ride where I tell you or ride the bus. Simple.



> My two cents.


& For those 2 cents, you don't own me or my car, Buster.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> READ THE SCREEN: your butt goes where I tell it to or it goes on the sidewalk.
> 
> & I been putting big mouth keyboard warriors on the sidewalk longer than that.
> 
> ...


"don't know nothing"? No YOU don't.

Nice grammar. And how far did you make it in school? 5th grade even?


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Front solo and no seat belts both earn cancellations.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> "don't know nothing"? No YOU don't. Nice grammar. And how far did you make it in school? 5th grade even?


You got that backwards, Me Bucko, cause if you knew anything you wouldn't post that stuff.

You wanna be the Grammar Popo? Go troll some literary website. You ain't gonna find no right grammar or spelling on no rideshare message board.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> You got that backwards, Me Bucko, cause if you knew anything you wouldn't post that stuff.
> 
> You wanna be the Grammar Popo? Go troll some literary website. You ain't gonna find no right grammar or spelling on no rideshare message board.


Great example of why many Uber drivers deserve sub minimum wage. Unskilled, uneducated and basically ghetto.

My two cents.
&#128526;



LADryver said:


> Front solo and no seat belts both earn cancellations.


Guess what? In 4 1/2 years has never happened to me. And not going to happen.

And "you people" expect tips? 
&#129315;&#129315;


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Great example of why many Uber drivers deserve sub minimum wage.


^^^^great example of why many pax get the sub-bus service they deserve & pay for.



> Unskilled, uneducated and basically ghetto.


^^^Ill mannered, elitist & running around in a Halloween costume on weekends.



> My two cents.


What you post here ain't even worth that.



> Guess what? In 4 1/2 years has never happened to me. And not going to happen.


Only cause you ain't tried to get in 1 of my cars yet. Try that BS in my car & see how fast you wind up on the sidewalk. & I get my cancel, too.



> And "you people" expect tips?


& you expect limo svc. for the bus rate U/L pays? LOLOLOLOLOLZERRRR!

Demanding PAXHOLES like you get shuffled. It's what you're here for.


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Try to be a better person.
> &#128526;


Perhaps it's time you followed your own advice.

My two cents. &#128526;


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

I have zero tolerance for pax disregarding my orders or back talking me. Never had a single one stick around to argue with me because my first response to any nonsense is one of extreme, non-commensurate aggression. Doesn’t matter what they did or said, my first response always let’s them know that:

A) I am the gangster here, not them and I am in control of everything
B) Lip will not be tolerated
C) Their choices to proceed are: shut up and cooperate, leave immediately or prepare to die

If pax are not following your orders promptly, you might be a pushover. Take karate or something. I essentially don’t allow anything in my car and don’t take any requests but oddly this front seat thing is not one of the things that bothers me, pax can sit where they want. Waiting a bit extra for pax beyond the cancel timer also doesn’t bother me. Try to eat in my car though and you will get the scolding of your life as I’m kicking you out in the middle of nowhere.

I totally understand why other drivers would be bothered by the seat thing though and I support their right to demand pax sit where you tell them.

Pax have zero (0.0) rights in your car and must acquiesce to all driver demands. Don’t let anyone tell you otherwise, they are lying. Don’t let pax argue with you either, get aggressive. Scare them. What the hell where they thinking trying to argue with you? That’s the mindset you have to put them in. Don’t get into a tit for tat escalation. Go max power instantly and show them who is boss.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Just goes to show you some should never, ever forward face with paying customers. They should be hidden. Far away from customers and even the general public.

s h e e s h


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

SHalester said:


> Just goes to show you some should never, ever forward face with paying customers. They should be hidden. Far away from customers and even the general public.
> 
> s h e e s h


Stop already.

Are you honestly advocating on behalf of MiamiKid? I would kick him out of my car too with the attitude he has.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

kevink said:


> Are you honestly advocating on behalf of MiamiKid?


oh, no, never. BUT I think there are drivers who became drivers wo actually thinking a whole lot what is involved and totally forgot to have a conversation with themselves.
As stated: there are some who should never face the paying customer. Ever. Customer service IS a thing. Just saying. Of course, 75% of what is posted here is totally exaggerations and doesn't happen in 3D life.

As for me as a driver my pax can sit wherever the frak they want. Their dime, their ride, sit and click in.

As a pax, I sit where I want and not once has a driver said boo. Now most times with my family and zero chance we will all sit in the back, so I sit in front. Again, not one driver has said a word...ever... Only on this forum and we all know this forum does not represent the driving population in any way. Thank god.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> Is this annoying?? I sometimes have personal stuff on the front seat, and I slide it forward to maximize legroom in the back. Yet, about 1 in 10 riders insist on the front seat. So, I have to move my stuff and slide the damn seat back for them.
> 
> Why do people do this? Personal space, people! My car is small enough as it is!


You answered your own question
..
Car is small enough as it is.

Since getting my cmax, no one has insisted on front seat. People don't want to be crammed in an area they see fit for a child.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

HonkyTonk said:


> Is this annoying?? I sometimes have personal stuff on the front seat, and I slide it forward to maximize legroom in the back. Yet, about 1 in 10 riders insist on the front seat. So, I have to move my stuff and slide the damn seat back for them.
> 
> Why do people do this? Personal space, people! My car is small enough as it is!


I let passengers sit where they want.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

ATTENTION!!!

New RS rule about front seat riding...

Except for a full 4 pax ride...

All pax now being directed to back seat...

My part in social distancing others...

Now maybe I'll live thru this...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

kevink said:


> Stop already.
> 
> Are you honestly advocating on behalf of MiamiKid? I would kick him out of my car too with the attitude he has.


But he tips! At the end of the day isn't that all that matter &#128522;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Rakos said:


> Except for a full 4 pax ride...


ah, er, um what about 3 pax?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

SHalester said:


> ah, er, um what about 3 pax?


I've recently had 3 males one time and 3 females another time. I offered for one to sit up front but both times all three squeezed into the back seat. Weirdos!!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I offer the front seat to parties of three. Some use it, some do not. Three ladies will choose all to use the back more frequently than three males or a mixed party.

If it is Spring or Summer and the three ladies are _smoking *H-O-T*_ and wearing dresses that almost fit them and are almost on, you can bet that all three will sit in back.

Similarly; if you get two or three _smoking_ *H-O-T* ladies wearing dresses that almost fit them and are almost on plus one [French for "shower"][grocery store container] male with them, bet the telephone bill that the male sits in the front. When the latter occurs, it is an automatic one-star.


----------



## Deceptive (Oct 29, 2019)

Grow a pair and say no. If they get bent out of shape just tell them "it's nothing personal. I tell everyone no, unless it's a group of 3 or 4".

Literally that easy..


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

New rule...no front seaters...

My part in social distancing...8>)

Not one human has challenged me...

Rakos


----------



## Nate5Star (Dec 18, 2019)

I keep a hoodie, sometimes two if I walk out of the house with one on, a hat, my notebook, and lately a can of Lysol spray, and a plastic 'can' of Lysol wipes on the passenger seat next to me. If a pax opens the door, they usually stand there for a second or two, realize I ain't moving anything, then get in the back. If it's 3-4 people, I stuff it all on the floor under my legs for the trip.


----------



## DarkBerry (Dec 10, 2019)

Personally, I've never had a problem directing passengers to the backseat, but for those of you who find it difficult to tell a passenger to sit in the back seat, print this sign and point to it. Coming directly from Uber. Now its not on you and there's nothing for them to get upset about. By the way, these are good guidelines to practice all the time, not just during a pandemic.


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

BadYota said:


> The people who sit in the front seat NEVER even talk to me! "How bout some radio?" Get some headphones dude we're not bro's


You drive with no music? Awkward


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> You drive with no music? Awkward


I play house music at night for the kids going to/from the bars. I'm already an introvert so I accept that I'm awkward as well. I really don't like music I enjoy listening to podcasts and audiobooks so I can actually learn something instead of being in an alpha state


----------



## Deceptive (Oct 29, 2019)

BadYota said:


> I play house music at night for the kids going to/from the bars. I'm already an introvert so I accept that I'm awkward as well. I really don't like music I enjoy listening to podcasts and audiobooks so I can actually learn something instead of being in an alpha state


I prefer no talking, just enjoy the music


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

BadYota said:


> I play house music at night for the kids going to/from the bars. I'm already an introvert so I accept that I'm awkward as well. I really don't like music I enjoy listening to podcasts and audiobooks so I can actually learn something instead of being in an alpha state


I hate music too I'm with you, but I put up with it just so these pax stay distracted and quiet for the ride


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> I hate music too I'm with you, but I put up with it just so these pax stay distracted and quiet for the ride


It's even more weird when pax say they love my music or a song and ask me about it. I tell them I don't really know I just put it on pandora shuffle lol


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

Who is the guy who posts in all-caps, repeats the same post over and over, and brags that he's a front-seat passenger?

Oh, yeah! The @-hole who consistently makes my point for me!!


----------



## Deceptive (Oct 29, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> WILL SIT WHERE I DAMN WELL PLEASE.


Not in my car you wont. You sit where I tell you or kick rocks


----------

